# Vest Saves Houston Officer's Life



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by click2houston.com*

A police officer's life was saved because he was wearing a bulletproof vest when he was shot Wednesday, officials told KPRC Local 2. 
The officer responded to a call from a security company at the Miami Gardens Apartments on Kempwood Drive near Campbell Road at about 11:15 p.m. 
Houston police said the officer looked for two Hispanic men who were seen in the complex's parking lot with guns. 
Officials said the officer found one of the men hiding in the bushes and ordered him to get out. Police said the man refused and shot at the officer. 
The officer was wearing a bulletproof vest that stopped two bullets from hitting him, police said. 
"This is a perfect example where the vest potentially saved the officer's life," police spokesman Capt. Dwayne Ready said. "It's my understanding that he was struck both times center mass, which would have bee in the chest or abdomen area, and the vest absorbed both of those." 
The officer returned fire, striking the man three times, police said. 
Officials said the man was taken to Ben Taub Hospital. His condition was not released. 
The officer was transported to Spring Branch Hospital for treatment. 
The officer, whose name was not released, is a 20-year veteran of the police force. 
"This is his first shooting," Ready said. 
Police arrested a second person, a Hispanic juvenile, without incident.

Copyright 2006 by Click2Houston.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

